# ACS btech degree not concidered



## vikas.makol (May 14, 2013)

Hello,
Need urgent help please, my ACS resultg says:

My application:
I have applied for ANZSO Code 2613211 Analyst Programmer 

ACS result section for education says:
The Btech degree (electronics and communication) completed in ( July 1999 -Jun2003) has been assessed as *comparable to AQF Bachelor degree with a major in computing*.

Problem:
Out of my overall 8 years experience post bachelors they ACS has considered initial 4 years experience to compensate for my 4 years education, on raising enquiry with them they have come back with following:
"As your Bachelor degree was assessed as not relevant to the nominated occupation you were required to demonstrate 4 years’ experience which was completed in December 2008"

Help:
I am confused as the letter says a positive education match but in the overall assesment they have not considered it* relevant *. What to do in thi case.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi vikas.makol, 

unfortunately this means that while they consider your BTech equivalent to a bachelor with major in ICT, they *don't regard the qualification as closely related to your ANZSCO code* (Analyst Programmer). The curricula of ICT programs vary a lot. For instance, as "Software Engineer" you'll have a stronger focus on the entire software development life cycle (design, development, documentation, testing, installation and maintenance). An "Database Administrator" would need more subjects on security, data base management, database testing etc. Your assessment says that your education and work are not closely related - you probably had more subjects on signal processing or networking and electronics in your BTech which your ACS assessor did not consider "highly relevant" for an analyst programmer. 

*Source: *ACS Summary of Criteria - third entry

I hope you still manage the pass mark without those four years of experience. If not and if you are convinced that your subjects are actually relevant to your occupation then you can apply for a Review or Appeal application. Sometimes subject names can be misleading so you should supply a detailed curriculum with subject descriptions. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

your BTech ECE has does not have computers as major subject, may be ACS deducted 4years as equivalent to bachelors.

I did my BCA with 8+ years of exp. my acs result came out with 8+ years of exp as an analyst programmer.


----------



## PNP Aspirant (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am currently waiting for ACS result and just want to know what you think the result would be for ACS assessment for my profile.

Education
BTech IT 2008 passout

Exp
2008 Jun to 2009 Aug - worked as IT helpdesk and techsupport
From 2009 Aug to Till Date working as Software Tester (for the same ANZCO code I have applied ACS)

My 1st question is - are they going to deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp or from total exp ?

My 2nd question - if they deduct 2 yrs from relevant exp then I wont be getting 5 points and in such case I am not sure if I will be eligible for applying State Sponsor as they will require 3 yrs of exp - so I am thinking if they will consider ACS assessment and they will reject my application.

Can you guys please provide your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## msandhu (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,

Please help its urgent.

I am going to apply for 189 Independent Skilled Migration to Australia. (ANZSCO Code: 261313)

I did B.Tech (2002 - 2006)
I have total 8 years of experience as Software Engineer.

Some agents told me that my 4 years will be deducted and I will not get full points for 8 years as my Btech is not in computing it should be in COmputers..
But some agents told me that ACS consider B.tech (E.C.E) with Software Engineering experience, so I will get full points.

Please help me.. What is the truth?

Thanks inadvance for your help.

Manvinder


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Bachelor degree other than Computers and IT will have a deduction of minimum 4years from the experience. for people with computers and IT 2years will be deducted.


----------



## eral (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi folks,

I will be applying for 189.

I am having B.E. degree in Electronics & Communications, 2007 pass out.

I've got 6.5 years of experience, all in Telecommunications. Initially I worked as a "Trainee Engineer" for 1.2 years but it was a full-time job. 
Will the assessment authority (Engineers Australia) deduct these 1.2 years where I worked as a trainee?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

When there is a dedicated thread to discuss ACS issues, why is everyone hijacking the OP's thread. It doesn't help you or the original poster of the query.

Post your ACS queries here.

Please read at section *8.Qualifications* here how ACS segregates ICT from non-ICT & major ICT from minor ICT.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

Quoting for the above link:


> *ICT Major Criteria:*
> A Bachelor degree must have:
> • 33% ICT content for a 3 year course
> • 25% ICT content for a 4 year course
> ...


----------



## vishahrukh (Jul 28, 2014)

PNP Aspirant said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am currently waiting for ACS result and just want to know what you think the result would be for ACS assessment for my profile.
> 
> ...


Hi PNP. Can you please let me know your ACS Result? I am also in the same boat. How many years did they deduct? 2 or 4?


----------



## jann (Aug 7, 2015)

*ACS for B.tech IT from India*

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to apply for ACS as Software Engineer. Here are my Details

Education
BTech IT 2008 passout

Experience
Dec 2008 to May 2014 (5 yrs, 6 months) - Engineer - India
Aug 2014 to present (1 yr)- Consultant - Australia

How much years will they deduct from my Indian experience? 

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It will depend on whether any of your job responsibilities are relevant to the occupation, as well as the curriculum you studied. Titles such as "Engineer" and "Consultant" give no indication whether your responsibilities are at all related to the occupation you're nominating.


----------



## omnishu (Feb 21, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It will depend on whether any of your job responsibilities are relevant to the occupation, as well as the curriculum you studied. Titles such as "Engineer" and "Consultant" give no indication whether your responsibilities are at all related to the occupation you're nominating.


I have grasped, that at least assessment would eat up 4 years of experience if you are not from relevant educational background.
And accessment is necessary part of application process.
My doubt, If a person have 4 years of experience, ACS erases 4 years of experience. 
And somehow, person manages to fetch 60 points(using 8 each in IELTS), is he able to apply technically with 0 years of experience ??


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

omnishu said:


> I have grasped, that at least assessment would eat up 4 years of experience if you are not from relevant educational background.
> And accessment is necessary part of application process.
> My doubt, If a person have 4 years of experience, ACS erases 4 years of experience.
> And somehow, person manages to fetch 60 points(using 8 each in IELTS), is he able to apply technically with 0 years of experience ??



Yes


----------



## omnishu (Feb 21, 2016)

What happens n case someone have not yet completed 4 years of experience, does the application gets rejected
OR
They return it, putting a conditional statement like - RPL if Continues to work in profession till ?


----------



## mandarjag (Sep 1, 2016)

Like to know your status, it seems I will fit in same catogory. Have dropped your plans or immigrated to australia?


----------



## mandarjag (Sep 1, 2016)

@vikas.makol ....Like to know your status, it seems I will fit in same category. Have dropped your plans or immigrated to australia?


----------

